# Tamron 70-200 2.8 VC USD?



## pdq5oh (Sep 10, 2010)

I see that Tamron has a 70-300 with VC and USD focus, I was wondering if they'll incorporate these features into their 70-200 2.8 lens? Has anyone heard? Or what do people think. Will Tamron come out with a 70-200 2.8 with VC and USD focus?


----------



## TiCoyote (Sep 11, 2010)

My mom had the 70-200 2.8 for her Nikon, and was pretty disappointed with it.  It's relatively soft compared to the competition.


----------



## pdq5oh (Sep 11, 2010)

The Tamron is probably not as TACK sharp but, is really no slouch in that regard. Especially when you consider the price difference. The big drawback to the Tamron is slow focus. That's why I was wondering if they might use the USD focus they have on the 70-300. Here's a pic Using the current Tamron 70-200. It's pretty sharp, though not moving.


----------



## orb9220 (Sep 11, 2010)

Love my Tammy 17-50 f2.8. But until tamron does some serious upgrading to their outdated noisy slowest of the bunch AF longer zooms. I will stick with Nikon or Sigma.
.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 11, 2010)

I think Tamron is going to stick with the older-technology focusing in order to keep the price the lowest of all the 70-200 2.8's on the market. Sigma's newest 70-200 with OS has priced themselves right out of the market...Tamron is still coming in at a price point that regular amateurs can afford to pay. "Most" of the owners of The Baby Nikons do not want to spend the money for an ultrasonic focusing 70-200, so having the older-technology screwdriver focusing is not a big deal to those with D90-D200-D300-D2-D3-D700 bodies.


----------



## pdq5oh (Sep 11, 2010)

I think you're right Derel. I talked to a guy from the camera store in town tonight about this. He said the Tamron rep was in today and he asked what Tamron might be up to. Don't look for them to use the USD focus any time soon was the gist of their conversation. I was just thinking that VC with USD focus for, say $1200-$1400 might be nice.


----------

